# New Liverpool 2 Container Terminal



## Nodrog

Anyone with knowledge or news how this project is progressing? Passed by on Regent Rd at the weekend but views restricted by the dock wall.
Nodrog


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Hi Nodrog. 
The new berth is scheduled to open by the end of the year. I heard they are expecting the ship carrying the new cranes by November. 
The latest photo I have of the construction is 11 months old, I took it last September and you can see things were progressing quite well at that time. They have had a very large Boskalis dredger, Willem Van Oranje, dredging the channel up to the berth for the last few weeks.
You can get a very good view of the works from New Brighton, which is where I took the photo. 
regards, 
Pat
(Thumb)


----------



## Nodrog

Hi Pat
thanks for the photo and info. Sorry its taken so long to reply. I have been looking at the photos of the project in the forum area of ShipAIS for Irish Sea, well worth a look.
Regards
Nod


----------



## davidrwarwick

Looks like the cranes for the terminal are due to arrive Mon 2 Nov :-

http://peelports.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/LNTM33-PORT-OF-LIVERPOOL-NO.33-2015-Zhen-Hua-232.pdf

Dave


----------



## Steve Hogg

So sad that the cranes had to be built in China,wonder if posh boys Cameron and Osborne received proverbial brown envelopes,or maybe even fat Joe.


----------



## DURANGO

Pat Kennedy said:


> Hi Nodrog.
> The new berth is scheduled to open by the end of the year. I heard they are expecting the ship carrying the new cranes by November.
> The latest photo I have of the construction is 11 months old, I took it last September and you can see things were progressing quite well at that time. They have had a very large Boskalis dredger, Willem Van Oranje, dredging the channel up to the berth for the last few weeks.
> You can get a very good view of the works from New Brighton, which is where I took the photo.
> regards,
> Pat
> (Thumb)


 When was this project approved Pat ,I would still rather see a Bluey alongside regards Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

DURANGO said:


> When was this project approved Pat ,I would still rather see a Bluey alongside regards Dave


Durango, 
Peel Ports unveiled the plans for the new terminal in March 2013.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI3k_FLC2A8


----------



## DURANGO

Pat Kennedy said:


> Durango,
> Peel Ports unveiled the plans for the new terminal in March 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI3k_FLC2A8


So from the idea to the completion did not take to long really


----------



## sea dangler

If you google...Wirral webcam they have a camera mounted on the dome of St Peters church.It is directed at the new terminal ,day and night with the image changing every minute or so.
David


----------



## davidrwarwick

Wirral webcam :-
http://www.wirralcam.org/dome.shtml

Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

davidrwarwick said:


> Wirral webcam :-
> http://www.wirralcam.org/dome.shtml
> 
> Dave


Nice one David. I was down there yesterday afternoon when Zhen Hua23 was approaching the berth but the fog was too thick to get a decent photograph. I will try again later today. 
Regards 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Supercargo

From Vessel Tracker
Giant cranes arrive in Liverpool after three-month voyage from Shanghai 
LONDON, Nov. 2 (Xinhua) -- A 30,000-km ocean journey between two of the world's greatest ports, Shanghai and Liverpool, ended Monday when a giant vessel bearing five "megamax" quayside cranes arrived in a mist-blanketed River Mersey. The vessel was carrying the first of eight giant cranes, built in China, and destined for the Liverpool's new 462-million-U.S.- dollar container terminal, known as Liverpool 2. The voyage started in Shanghai in August, passing southeast Asia, India, the Arabian Peninsula and Africa via the Cape of Good Hope en route to Liverpool. The super-structures were produced by Chinese company, Zhenhua Heavy Industries Co., Ltd. (ZPMC), the largest heavy duty equipment manufacturer in the world, as part of a contract with Peel Ports worth over 154 million U.S. dollars. A total of eight ship-to-shore megamax cranes and 22 cantilever rail-mounted gantry cranes are being supplied as part of Peel's investment program to expand and develop the existing Port of Liverpool to enable it to accommodate the world's largest container ships. Each crane measures 92 meters high to the top of the frame, approximately the same as Liverpool's most famous building, the Royal Liver building, rising to 132 meters high when the boom is raised. Each crane weighs around 1,600 tonnes. www.globalpost.co... (7 hours ago, by arnekiel )


----------



## Waterways

Liverpool's Superport, Liverpol2 is up and running, sort of. Cranes are still to come. When fully complete, the Liverpool2 Terminal can berth two Triple-E class ships which hold approx 20,000 containers each (well TEUs). So the two of these Liverpool2 berths is about the equivalent of eight average sized container ships. The container port has doubled in size. 

Not only that, eco biomass (wooden pellets) is coming into Liverpool's port from North America in large bulk carriers to supply the massive Drax power station and transported via rail. Other power stations will convert over. This means the rail at Liverpool's port is dire to the increasing rail demands. Roads cannot cope with this volume.

There is a HMG directive that rail must be used more for obvious eco and congestion reasons. The idea is to rail the containers to inland container terminals, where trucks will transport them "locally" to their final destination. Critically transport costs to the North of England and the Midlands will be reduced and quicker door to door. This also reduces pollution, road congestion and gives roads longevity, and hence less downtime repairing the roads.

As it stands few Triple-E class ships will berth at Liverpool as the port cannot get rid of the containers fast enough because of the dire rail. The only ships to use the new Liverpool2 have all been around 6,000 containers. Until the rail is sorted Liverpool2 will see only the maximum sized ship that can traverse the Panama Canal, 13,000 containers and not two at a time. Bare in mind that Liverpool is the only deep water port on that coast. It *must* be efficient to benefit the whole of the northern hinterland. 60% of containers that enter southern England ports are destined for the North of England. 

Liverpool2 was private money. If HMG does not come some way in providing efficient and fast rail transport, private investment may cir***vent the UK altogether. In Their wisdom HMG left Liverpool of the HS2, high-speed rail. Transport for the North (TfN) state they want a new line into Liverpool as a part of HS3, to alleviate the local rail for freight. So far nothing positive has come out of the DfT.


----------



## chadburn

Unfortunately there is an increasing protest from the other side of the Pond which could cause shipment problems in the future.


----------



## Waterways

The pellets are renewable energy. For each plant cut down one is planted. They also come from Canada, as well as the USA. They also burn cleaner. They are also mixed with coal to burn, but I believe Drax is now just wood.


----------



## stehogg

*New Liverpool2 container terminal*

Totally agree with#13 a recent interview with some top bod from Peel Holdings ,didnt exactly fill one with real optimism,every answer to the questions started with"we hope",but there again thats all one gets from the same outfit over plans involving expansion of JLAirport,some years ago they removed yet another kids football pitch close to said airport and guess what its still lying unused except for gathering unwanted rubbish,so as usual Watch This Space but dont hold your breath.


----------



## Waterways

Peel Ports do not inspire confidence. The plans for the Superport pre-date Peel's ownership. Did they ensure the rail provision was adequate? Appears not. Only one line runs into Liverpool docks these days, when not long ago about 10 did. It needs a totally separate line into the port, not branching off the one line (the Bootle Branch) that runs to Edge Hill. Another line can be run out of the port via Kirby, Ormskirk, etc. There is talk of a road tunnel to the Superport to cater for the container trucks. This is crazy when rail can do the vast bulk of the box shifting. The cost of road tunnel with approach roads is horrendous when that money spent on rail will do wonders.

There is talk of taking containers by barge from Seaforth across the estuary to Birkenhead and using rail access there, that is how bad it is. There was suggestions of taking rail lines back into Birkenhead docks. The rail is adjacent at Bidston so easy enough. But Bidston Dock was foolishly filled in over 10 years ago, which has remained empty and idle land ever since. Peel creates land out of nothing and leaves it. Bidston Dock was water/marsh before the dock was built. Removing the docks should have been turning it back to its natural state. 

Peel's Atlantic Gateway plans for the Ship Canal have stalled. Not much movement. Although the Superport, when fully operational with proper rail provision may change that. 

Peel are not focused too much on enterprise. I was amazed they followed through the Liverpool2 terminal - the delay was to coincide with the widening of the Panama locks which can now handle ships of 13,000 containers. 

But Peel are messing it up by not pursuing adequate rail provision for Liverpool2. HS2, high-speed rail, is to be run into Manchester with a major city like Liverpool left off. Peel, all the big companies in the Liverpool City Region, with all the MPs and councillors should have been running into Whitehall banging on desks.

The airport needs a rail station ASAP - the lines are nearby. Peel would have needed to pay some of the costs for the station as they would benefit, but routing the line via Halewood station, Speke Estate and Hale village leaving stations there, means the DfT would pay most. Not once did Peel try to muster all public depts for such a scheme. 

You have to take into account that Peel are primarily a *land* company - hence dock in-filling at every opportunity. They like to keep land idle and allow the price to rise then sell or rent out for inflated rents - harmful speculators, unearned income. Getting rich by doing nothing. Look at Liverpool and Wirral Waters and the inactivity there, but the land values are rising for sure while they are even sleeping.


----------



## stevekelly10

Well that's not a very good start as a large sinkhole has appeared at the dock ! 
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news...-up-liverpool-docks-12548767#ICID=FB-Liv-main


----------



## Pop Alexandra

Ohh, man! Already? What's the status of the container now?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Pop Alexandra said:


> Ohh, man! Already? What's the status of the container now?


No sign of any activity there now. Sometimes they move the cranes around a bit, but no ships are berthing there and Peel Ports have stayed very quiet for a few months.
Pat


----------



## Ian Lawson

One needs to look at the main Equity in Peel Ports and it's not UK based.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Ian Lawson said:


> One needs to look at the main Equity in Peel Ports and it's not UK based.


Its Isle of Man based isn't it?


----------



## David Wilcockson

Guess the clue is in the name Peel, IOM town.


----------



## nickjaxe

I fly a microlight aircraft...flew over the new berth on Sun just gone...have some pics if anybody is interested.


----------



## BillH

David Wilcockson said:


> Guess the clue is in the name Peel, IOM town.


Not sure if link will work but worth a look

https://opencorporates.com/companies?q=peel+ports&utf8=✓


----------



## Ian Lawson

Pat Kennedy said:


> Its Isle of Man based isn't it?


China is big into Peel.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I see today that MSC Sophie is moored alongside the river berth and was working cargo when I saw it at 10.00 today.
As far as I know this is the first ship to work cargo at the berth, lets hope there are many more to come, but you can never tell with Peel Ports.
Pat(Smoke)


----------

